
Powershell terminal sucks. Is there a better choice? - yiedyie
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/10/readers_corner_powershell_terminal/
======
dozzie
Funny enough, PowerShell was supposed to be a command line shell equivalent
for Windows. Turned out to be just a scripting language to replace Windows
Scripting Host.

